# Black & Decker 22" battery trimmer "review"



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been doing a lot of trailwork at Hogan lately (see my sig), and a few months ago, I purchased a Black & Decker 22" hedge trimmer at Lowe's for $100, and this has sped up the process considerably. We have lots of manzanita & other tough shrubs, and these trimmers power through all this stuff like a knife through butter (I'm not going to say hot butter, because it's not QUITE that easy).

This thing is a workhorse, and I haven't had a single issue with it, yet. It comes with a battery that will last 45-60 minutes, and I bought an extra battery for $50 that has 30% more juice. It goes for about an hour 15. The clippers will cut through stuff up to the size of your pinky, altho I have a little set of pocket clippers I bring to cut through the bigger stuff. If you try to cut through a lot of the thick stuff, it seriously reduces your trim time. With the 2 batteries, I'm usually out there for a little over 2 hours, and by the time they run out of juice, I have, too. I'm not usually a B&D fan, but these clippers are the bomb. I have maybe 25-30 hours on them with no issues. Highly recommended.

Other notes:

It has a button so if the trimmers get stuck, the button makes the blades jerk to get you unstuck. Works well.

I take a spray can of thin lube with me and spray the blades every once in a while.

Haven't figured out a way to carry them comfortably. Tried tying them to my backpack, and this will work in a pinch, but it's a pain. I'm eventually going to get a 29er yoke for my B.O.B. trailer, so I'll carry them in that.

Joe Bob sez: 2 thumbs up!


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Finch Platte said:


> ...Run the batteries down before you recharge them...


Make sure you only do that with the NiCad version (not the lithium-ion pictured.)


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

cerebroside said:


> Make sure you only do that with the NiCad version (not the lithium-ion pictured.)


Really? Oops. I have the lithium batteries, and the one time I charged them after only using them for a while, they didn't last very long.

I'd better read the instructions, I guess. 

Edit: looks like you're right. Instructions say: the battery should be recharged when they fail or produce sufficient (sic) power on jobs which were easily done previously. Recharge discharged batteries as soon as possible after use or battery life may be greatly diminished. For longest battery life, do not discharge batteries fully.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool, I've always wondered how hedge trimmers would preform for trail work. Guessing those weigh next to nothing too? I have been thinking about switching to a pole style hedge trimmer instead of the string line trimmers we use to knock back encroaching vegetation; much less messy, quieter, and won't throw the poison ivy juice everywhere. Would be interested in your thoughts on this since you have first hand experience. Any concerns about durability?

Running batteries flat on LiIon tools won't damage the batteries but isn't necessary for a recharge (no memory effect like NiCd cells). It's usually best to not run any battery chemistry flat before a recharge to extend lifespan. All LiIon tools have a battery controller that won't let the cells be over discharged/charged when functioning properly. Just make sure to get the batteries back on the charger quickly after they have been depleted and top them up every few months if not being used. They do self discharge a little overtime which can irreversibly damage a cell if left uncharged for months on end. Storing batteries in a cool place helps limit self discharge if the tool is infrequently used.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

aero901 said:


> Cool, I've always wondered how hedge trimmers would preform for trail work. Guessing those weigh next to nothing too? I have been thinking about switching to a pole style hedge trimmer instead of the string line trimmers we use to knock back encroaching vegetation; much less messy, quieter, and won't throw the poison ivy juice everywhere. Would be interested in your thoughts on this since you have first hand experience. Any concerns about durability?
> 
> Running batteries flat on LiIon tools won't damage the batteries but isn't necessary for a recharge (no memory effect like NiCd cells). It's usually best to not run any battery chemistry flat before a recharge to extend lifespan. All LiIon tools have a battery controller that won't let the cells be over discharged/charged when functioning properly. Just make sure to get the batteries back on the charger quickly after they have been depleted and top them up every few months if not being used. They do self discharge a little overtime which can irreversibly damage a cell if left uncharged for months on end. Storing batteries in a cool place helps limit self discharge if the tool is infrequently used.


Thanks for the recharge info.

As far as the pole trimmer goes, I wouldn't really need one for our trail situation, but it may work for you. Nothing is too far over my head to reach, and getting that long-ass trimmer out to the end of the trail would be a pita. I see that it disassembles, but that's for storage. Plus it's only 18" long. I use all 22" of mine (insert porn joke here). No idea about durability, but it seems to be similar to my model.

My trimmer is fairly light (I carry the batts in my backpack), but it gets cumbersome after carrying it out & back. I try to do curls with it to build up my arms a little, but since my guns are only obvious when I'm in front of a funhouse mirror, I'll always look like the skinny weakling on the beach.

This pic is a shot from our local trail (see my sig). Those bushes practically covered the trail before, and the B&D knocked them back in about 1/2 an hour. These beeyatches have long-ass spines on them that could put an eye out. :eekster:


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was thinking the pole style so I wouldn't have to bend over; not so much about the reach. We clear ~1 foot to each side of the tread when trimming so a shorter cutter head might actually be better for us. Set the head to one of the angles parallel the ground and use it like a string trimmer to cut the plants close to the ground. We have issues with large non-woody plants growing over the trails, stinging nettles are a big one, and string trimmers regularly get clogged with the stringy fibers from those. Did the shears get clogged easily?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

aero901 said:


> I was thinking the pole style so I wouldn't have to bend over; not so much about the reach. We clear ~1 foot to each side of the tread when trimming so a shorter cutter head might actually be better for us. Set the head to one of the angles parallel the ground and use it like a string trimmer to cut the plants close to the ground. We have issues with large non-woody plants growing over the trails, stinging nettles are a big one, and string trimmers regularly get clogged with the stringy fibers from those. Did the shears get clogged easily?


The only thing I'm using the trimmers for is woody, hard stuff. I tried it on grassy stuff and it doesn't work.

I have nettles around my house and it works great on the smaller ones. The 1-1/2" ones it had a little trouble with but they finally toppled over. The diameter of the stalks just won't fit in the teeth of the trimmer.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*Black & Decker 22" battery trimmer "review"*

I'm definitely behind on my trail maintenance hours this year, looking forward to riding without getting my legs and arms torn up. Maybe I'll ride in a just a thong so I can fully enjoy the lack of brush.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got a pair of the slightly older and smaller b&d hedgetrimmers. I got mine pawnshopping, the last one was $20. I carry one in my toolbag (laptop computer case) to the trail and do 15min of trim on a trail section before a group ride, then hide it to ride home with later. I do my bigger trims after race season when I'm not so focused on training. I usually start at ground level and sweep upwards in an arc. Most of the spring growth is salal around here. The trimmer works awesome, and it's a 'great' lower back workout, - the way I do it anyway.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Battery hedge trimmers are great for keeping trail corridors clear. I really like the extended reach style trimmer, I don't think a regular one would be as effective for overhead or ground level trimming.

Here is an older thread that inspired me to buy one:
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/trimming-back-trail-over-growth-918986.html


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> ...these trimmers power through all this stuff like a knife through butter (I'm not going to say hot butter, because it's not QUITE that easy).
> 
> I'm not usually a B&D fan, but these clippers are the bomb. I have maybe 25-30 hours on them with no issues. Highly recommended.
> 
> ...


Good review. :thumbsup:

I switched to a B&D battery powered trimmer a couple of years ago as well. I've got 4 batteries which I carry in a backpack/Camelbak to get 2-3 hours of work done at a time. The B&D replaced the need to carry around most of my previous bushwhacking tool stash and improved my productivity...



__
https://flic.kr/p/fqkE8g
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

So, the last time I did trailwork was about 2 weeks ago. I charged the batteries as soon as I could when I got home. Now, when I go out again, should I put them on the charger to top them off, or take them as is?


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Finch Platte said:


> So, the last time I did trailwork was about 2 weeks ago. I charged the batteries as soon as I could when I got home. Now, when I go out again, should I put them on the charger to top them off, or take them as is?


Wouldn't hurt to top them off. Could give you a few extra minutes. They probably haven't discharged that much in two weeks though.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

The B&D chainsaw also works very well. A lot more power than you'd expect.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

jimPacNW said:


> I've got a pair of the slightly older and smaller b&d hedgetrimmers. I got mine pawnshopping, the last one was $20. I carry one in my toolbag (laptop computer case) to the trail and do 15min of trim on a trail section before a group ride, then hide it to ride home with later. I do my bigger trims after race season when I'm not so focused on training. I usually start at ground level and sweep upwards in an arc. Most of the spring growth is salal around here. The trimmer works awesome, and it's a 'great' lower back workout, - the way I do it anyway.


Jim - could you post up a picture of that toolbag loaded up with the trimmer. I'm trying to figure out ways to pack into the deeper sections of trails that I trim besides walking.

Thanks.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm currently not happy with the computer bag for hauling the trimmer, it doesn't stay where I want it to behind me. I intend to shop at goodwill for an army camo backpack for trail tools only. I made a cover for the blade out of cardboard and duct tape. 
I did some trimming on Monday, my back only lasts about 15 minutes while moving the trimmer from the ground upwards, but that makes for a nice clear trail, and I can do about 200' until my back gives up, - I don't have a huge area to maintain.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

jimPacNW said:


> I'm currently not happy with the computer bag for hauling the trimmer, it doesn't stay where I want it to behind me. I intend to shop at goodwill for an army camo backpack for trail tools only. I made a cover for the blade out of cardboard and duct tape.
> I did some trimming on Monday, my back only lasts about 15 minutes while moving the trimmer from the ground upwards, but that makes for a nice clear trail, and I can do about 200' until my back gives up, - I don't have a huge area to maintain.


Understood. Something like this where it is far enough away that it wouldn't hit one's neck while riding...



__
https://flic.kr/p/HFeyV3
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I suppose one could devise a sheath to carry it on the bike (I've seen guys do this with a chainsaw), or simply strap it on to a rear rack like this....



__
https://flic.kr/p/HQ1xfp
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Too bad Moots didn't make some of these to sell. I'd be game...

Our Favorite Bicycles From NAHBS 2013: Moots IMBA Trail Maintenance Bike | Outside Online


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

With my cardboard cover on the blade I think I'd be ok, plus my bad posture would help keep it from hitting my head. With a rack it would be easy to attach it and ride, I think I have one of those out by the woodpile!


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Purchased a Ryobi hedge trimmer last year and it's been superb. 
Ryobi 24 in. 40-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Hedge Trimmer-RY40610A - The Home Depot
Some of the trail I do have to bend down with for trimming and that gets tiresome but it sure is a great option to have. Battery charge lasts about as long as my willingness to use it on one shot before I get sloppy with it. Depending on what I'm cutting that's 1-1.75 hours.
Have a deeper backpack that holds it pretty good to ride to the work area.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I did about half hour with the hedge trimmer this morning, until the older battery died, it's amazing how much I can get done compared to just hand clippers or shears.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

this has been working well, I hardly even know it's there.


----------



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

Any good ways to transport a string trimmer (w/ a Poly blade head on it)?
Bob trailer is just "okay" it's a bit unwieldy and the sections remote enough that walking isn't great.


----------



## MTRRON (Nov 14, 2008)

I have owned the EGO 56v Lawnmower from Home Depot for two years and could not be happier. I recently got the EGO 56v Hedge Trimmer and have used it in the trail for light brush and tall grass in the trails and have found it to be excellent. Good for about an hour of hard run time.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jimPacNW said:


> this has been working well, I hardly even know it's there.


I like that idea. It reminds me that I have a rack that comes off the seatpost I might be able to use. Wonder if I can use it on my dropper post...

Similar to this:


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I recently got BD edger/weed whacked with same type battery pack as yours. it works great, plenty of power for my tiny side yard. i was expecting the flimsiest piece of junk when it arrived so I had the lowest expectations. BD-- nice job! No more gas in my tiny crap garage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedaler845 (Jul 18, 2004)

Another satisfied 22" B & D hedge trimmer user. It does cut up to 3/8" woody limbs & does do ok with some tall grasses to0. About a 45 min. run time (Li-ion) beats what I could do by hand about 5x.


----------

